# WHY DO MONTE CARLOS ALWAYS FALL VICTIM TO THE CUT OFF ROOF



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

just a simple observation, its usually the training day body style. anybody ever notice that shit besides me lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

and they put that ruffled puffed up velour shit over the cut area so it dont cut nobody


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

the hollywood top looks dope


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

haha Ive seen a couple here in VA.


----------



## Frankie1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have seen a few impalas here in the NW fall victim to the same treatment,sad...:tears:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

haha the most cut car ever!!!!!!


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

Skim said:


> just a simple observation, its usually the training day body style. anybody ever notice that shit besides me lol


Lol I noticed that shit too! I'm not trying to hate but I would never chop the top off any of my rides!


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

I never understood it, but it aint my car so whatever


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

I wouldnt do it bcuz i wouldnt own a montecarlo


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Y DOES EVERYBODY CALL THEM THE TRAININ DAY BODY STYLE???? CUZ THEY DONT KNOW THE YEAR?? Y NOT SAY 78-80??????


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> Y DOES EVERYBODY CALL THEM THE TRAININ DAY BODY STYLE???? CUZ THEY DONT KNOW THE YEAR?? Y NOT SAY 78-80??????


Sounds like a good topic. Might as well start it off. Lol


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

misterslick said:


> Sounds like a good topic. Might as well start it off. Lol


LOL


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> Y DOES EVERYBODY CALL THEM THE TRAININ DAY BODY STYLE???? CUZ THEY DONT KNOW THE YEAR?? Y NOT SAY 78-80??????



*LOL..... ITS "LAYITLOW TALK"*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *LOL..... ITS "LAYITLOW TALK"*


:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *LOL..... ITS "LAYITLOW TALK"*


ITS SOUNDS LIKE WEN SUM1 SAYS THEY HAVE 16 SWITCHS IN THERE RIDE LOL I JUZ WANNA :buttkick: LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *LOL..... ITS "LAYITLOW TALK"*


QFT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> Y DOES EVERYBODY CALL THEM THE TRAININ DAY BODY STYLE???? CUZ THEY DONT KNOW THE YEAR?? Y NOT SAY 78-80??????


never paid attention to those years to remember but i remember an 06 frame swap


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

dont know but I like


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Skim said:


> never paid attention to those years to remember but i remember an 06 frame swap


Why would you do an 06 frame swap on a training day Monte Carlo??!!! :uh: :twak: 


















































:rofl: :wave:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Skim said:


> never paid attention to those years to remember but i remember an 06 frame swap


ITS COO HOMIE:biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Skim said:


> never paid attention to those years to remember but i remember an 06 frame swap


.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

WELL, MONTE CARLO IS BASICALLY THE ONLY GM OUT OF THE IMPALA, GRAND PRIX, CUTLASS ETC. CLIQUE THAT NEVER HAD 4 DOOR OR CONVERTIBLE VERSION, SO, MONTE CARLO SAID "HEY! CHOP MY TOP!"


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i had 2 1978 montes and said fuck it chopped one up best and worst thing i ever did. was fun as hell. but make sure your area don't have rain. im thinking of doing an impala or caprice next with molded chrome windowshield frame. to mimic the rag impala stainless. just have to rebolt the windowshield frame some how.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Pics!


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

you just need to mold the rear tub ands windshield post


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

the top screams cut me off, cut me off i don't belong on hire. just study the body lines and you can only come to one concution chop top


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Skim said:


> just a simple observation, its usually the training day body style. anybody ever notice that shit besides me lol


I am not into the whole chop top look, but if theres was one car to do it to, it would be the 78-80 MC it flows with the body and thats why i think they be falling victim to it lol Its a good looking car with the roof still there also


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i have definitly noticed this...especialy since i owned a 79 for 12 yrs. Cant front, really thought about choppn mines


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Dylante63 said:


> I am not into the whole chop top look, but if theres was one car to do it to, it would be the 78-80 MC it flows with the body and thats why i think they be falling victim to it lol Its a good looking car with the roof still there also


 but at least make a effort to put a working top


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

AS MOST OF YOU KNOW, CALI IMAGE ONLY ALLOWS CONVERTIBLES IN OUR CLUB. WE DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH TRAINING DAY STYLE MONTE CARLOS. HOWEVER, IF YOU'RE GONNA LOSE THE TOP, IT NEEDS TO BE REPLACED WITH A FUNCTIONING CONVERTIBLE TOP. MR. SHADES BELIEVES THAT CHOP TOPS PERPETUATE A CYCLE OF SHODDY WORKMANSHIP AND LOWERS THE DEMINIMUS STANDARDS OF WHAT MAKES AN ACCEPTABLE RIDER.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i had an 80 chop top, it was fun. cutting the roof off was cheaper than fixing the a/c. dont get caught in the rain though. i wouldnt do it again. rather have it air tight with cold a/c blowing.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Ha, there's a couple of them round here too...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> the hollywood top looks dope


the land of, how do you do's.... movie stars... tattoo's... lights, camera, action!.....


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

dameon said:


> View attachment 423271
> 
> 
> you just need to mold the rear tub ands windshield post





dameon said:


> the top screams cut me off, cut me off i don't belong on hire. just study the body lines and you can only come to one concution chop top
> View attachment 423282



a model car builder.....i should have known.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MAYBE ,BECAUSE EVERY THING BETTER TOP LESS,A TOP LESS BEER,TOP LESS RIDES AND TOP LESS WOMEN . . . . LOL :roflmao::facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> Y DOES EVERYBODY CALL THEM THE TRAININ DAY BODY STYLE???? CUZ THEY DONT KNOW THE YEAR?? Y NOT SAY 78-80??????


those that know, know.


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> but at least make a effort to put a working top


Put a working top on your model car beeeatch!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Mr. A said:


> those that know, know.


and those that dont are lookin pretty stupid right about now...


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Because they look better topless, just wish someone would take the time to put a working top on one. 

Best looking one IMO just never liked the flip up fenders on it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Hialeah56 said:


> Because they look better topless, just wish someone would take the time to put a working top on one.
> 
> Best looking one IMO just never liked the flip up fenders on it
> View attachment 423856
> ...


what ever happened to that car last o read it was on rebuild


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

misterslick said:


> Put a working top on your model car beeeatch!


the hackjob slice skim described is typical of texas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> the hackjob slice skim described is typical of texas


qft


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> what ever happened to that car last o read it was on rebuild


I saw a sneek peek of the rear somewhere but did not save the pictures as it looked horrible. It now has cadillac style lights (running vertical), should have kept the regal lights


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

btw this is the best stage of this car IMO prior to mural and flip up with the euro lights :boink:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

i had to put my Monte under the knife


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Hialeah56 said:


> I saw a sneek peek of the rear somewhere but did not save the pictures as it looked horrible. It now has cadillac style lights (running vertical), should have kept the regal lights


so its a fake lac now,x2


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

Skim said:


> just a simple observation, its usually the training day body style. anybody ever notice that shit besides me lol


maybe because they're 500 dollar cars?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

owch


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

Altered Image was thee sickest monte out there when it came out. Then it disappeared. If anyone has pics of the rebuild, post them.


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

About to do my cutlass like that


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I can't wait till I get my income taxes so I can buy a sawzall and some crushed velvet material to start my convertible conversion


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

supersporting88 said:


> I can't wait till I get my income taxes so I can buy a sawzall and some crush velvet material to start my convertible conversion


Then you can move to houston, throw some"swangaz" on it and upholster it with alligator dickskin


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

misterslick said:


> Then you can move to houston, throw some"swangaz" on it and upholster it with OSTRICH dickskin


FIXED


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Thats better


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

misterslick said:


> Then you can move to houston, throw some"swangaz" on it and upholster it with alligator dickskin


lol


----------



## allwest (Sep 28, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> ITS SOUNDS LIKE WEN SUM1 SAYS THEY HAVE 16 SWITCHS IN THERE RIDE LOL I JUZ WANNA :buttkick: LOL


they listen to too much Dr. Dre lol


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

allwest said:


> they listen to too much Dr. Dre lol


:rofl:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

I had chopped an 80 monte for my friend, then he lost intrest and gave me the car. I liked the body lines with the chop, I had a chopped 81 riviera too, but would never own another chopped car


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

because the roof rusts bad around the qaurter window


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

PAT-RICK said:


> because the roof rusts bad around the qaurter window


they will have more rust once it fills up with water like a kiddie pool


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Skim said:


> they will have more rust once it fills up with water like a kiddie pool


That's a good idea. Build it into a kiddie pool the kids would love it at the shows. :yes:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> That's a good idea. Build it into a kiddie pool the kids would love it at the shows. :yes:


DAM CHILD MOLESTER LOL JP :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

BIG RED said:


> That's a good idea. Build it into a kiddie pool the kids would love it at the shows.(no SPM) :yes:


fixed


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> That's a good idea. Build it into a kiddie pool the kids would love it at the shows.[no MICHAEL JACKSON] :yes:





ONE8SEVEN said:


> fixed


X63


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

wahahahahahaha


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

There was one for sale on here some where, project I think, with a convertable top. Don't recall if it worked tho


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Skim said:


> just a simple observation, its usually the training day body style. anybody ever notice that shit besides me lol


nope


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

eastbay_drop said:


>


FUCKIN CLEAN!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

eastbay_drop said:


>


 :worship: CLEAN :worship:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I cut the top off my cutty for the fuck of it. got caught in the rain:twak: threw in a working top and im loving it.:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

eastbay_drop said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

I KNOW ESPECIALLY ON IMPALAS PEOPLE CUT ALL DAY AND PLAY OFF AS A RAGTOP AND TRY TO SALE THAT 4 DOOR FOR AN ORIGINAL RAGTOP. SAVE THE ORIGINAL RAGTOP TOPIC IS NEXT!!!:dunno:uffin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

down79 said:


> I cut the top off my cutty for the fuck of it. got caught in the rain:twak: threw in a working top and im loving it.:thumbsup:


got pics? id like to see how it came out


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:shocked:NICE


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

down79 said:


> I cut the top off my cutty for the fuck of it. got caught in the rain:twak: threw in a working top and im loving it.:thumbsup:


 PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *LOL..... ITS "LAYITLOW TALK"*





Hialeah56 said:


> btw this is the best stage of this car IMO prior to mural and flip up with the euro lights :boink:




nice 6 fo


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

How bout Camero in da rain, 
Lol


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DELGADO58 said:


> How bout Camero in da rain,
> Lol


 WHAT KIND OF RIMS ARE THOSE, :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BigVics58 said:


> There was one for sale on here some where, project I think, with a convertable top. Don't recall if it worked tho


with or without the back seat?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHAT KIND OF RIMS ARE THOSE, :thumbsup:


og zeniths


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I DONT KNOW HOW THIS TOPIC STARTED FROM ASKING SOMETHING TO POSTING UP DIFFRENT PIC OF DIFFRENT RIDES LOL , BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS. AND HERE MY CHOP TOP 83 LAC. MONTE CARLOS AINT THE ONLY 1 THAT GET TOPLESS LOL


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I DONT KNOW HOW THIS TOPIC STARTED FROM ASKING SOMETHING TO POSTING UP DIFFRENT PIC OF DIFFRENT RIDES LOL , BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS. AND HERE MY CHOP TOP 83 LAC. MONTE CARLOS AINT THE ONLY 1 THAT GET TOPLESS LOL


any flexing?you regret it?always wanted to carson top a deville


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

]



just needs the bumper chrome moldings but nice I agree


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

LostInSanPedro said:


> any flexing?you regret it?always wanted to carson top a deville


 ONLY THING I REGRET ,IS WHEN IT RAINS. LOL


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

the camaro is fuckin awesome.
Are you sure the wires are Zeniths? They kinda look like rodsters or 90s players...

Anyways, why nobody do hollywood tops on these g-bodies? They'd look perfect.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dogbonekustoms said:


> the camaro is fuckin awesome.
> Are you sure the wires are Zeniths? They kinda look like rodsters or 90s players...


i figured Zenith since they have those unmistakeable super swept 3 bar ko's, the period correct crosslace non bolt ons and roadsters have a center hub that pokes out farther.


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

Skim said:


> and they put that ruffled puffed up velour shit over the cut area so it dont cut nobody


Because its cool *****! Stop hating!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mrcadillac said:


> Because its cool *****! Stop hating!


:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHAT KIND OF RIMS ARE THOSE, :thumbsup:


Yes they zeniths, that was my first car during high school, way back in 93,,


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Skim said:


> i figured Zenith since they have those unmistakeable super swept 3 bar ko's, the period correct crosslace non bolt ons and roadsters have a center hub that pokes out farther.


Ok, thats makes sense.


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

GM RIDER said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> just needs the bumper chrome moldings but nice I agree


Nice  I think monte's fall victim to cutting is because..... I think this pic says it all....... Nice ass ride.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mrcadillac said:


> Because its cool *****! Stop hating!


lol this fuckin guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I DONT KNOW HOW THIS TOPIC STARTED FROM ASKING SOMETHING TO POSTING UP DIFFRENT PIC OF DIFFRENT RIDES LOL , BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS. AND HERE MY CHOP TOP 83 LAC. MONTE CARLOS AINT THE ONLY 1 THAT GET TOPLESS LOL


Looks nicer then that dude Pages shit. :rimshot:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt theres more


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Skim said:


>


There was an 84 back in detroit that went topless. Not a training day but still. And that^ bitch is raw! Psh most of the ones in here were raw!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Hialeah56 said:


> Because they look better topless, just wish someone would take the time to put a working top on one.
> 
> Best looking one IMO just never liked the flip up fenders on it
> View attachment 423856
> ...



This is the monte that started it all for the 78-79 chop tops.they designed it well and capped off the cuts will a chrome peice.alot of time and detail went into the chop.thwn later they added the removal hard top.first with the phantom top material.then they redid the top by painting it with flaked out patterns.

After this car everyone just started chopping the tops and that was it.only a few would take the time to make a top for it.some look good,some don't.im going do a 42" moonroof on mine.then again that's what I prefer for mine.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Hialeah56 said:


> Because they look better topless, just wish someone would take the time to put a working top on one.
> 
> Best looking one IMO just never liked the flip up fenders on it
> View attachment 423856
> ...


I REMEBER THIS LOST TREASURE! :thumbsup::worship::worship::worship::nicoderm:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Any car not a factory convertible except Paris and or le cab caddys should be left alone imo.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

agreed, chop tops are a waste


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> This is the monte that started it all for the 78-79 chop tops.they designed it well and capped off the cuts will a chrome peice.alot of time and detail went into the chop.thwn later they added the removal hard top.first with the phantom top material.then they redid the top by painting it with flaked out patterns.
> 
> After this car everyone just started chopping the tops and that was it.only a few would take the time to make a top for it.some look good,some don't.im going do a 42" moonroof on mine.then again that's what I prefer for mine.


big moon roofs in those look tuff!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> and they put that ruffled puffed up velour shit over the cut area so it dont cut nobody


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: true shit right here LOL!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Hialeah56 said:


> Because they look better topless, just wish someone would take the time to put a working top on one.
> 
> Best looking one IMO just never liked the flip up fenders on it
> View attachment 423856
> ...


ALTERED IMAGE I THINK WAS ON TOP AND AHEAD OF IT'S TIME REGARDING THE CUT MONTE CARLOS BY TAKING TO THE NEXT LEVEL BY HAVING IT'S HARD TOP REMOVABLE AND CAN BE REINSTALLED BACK TO A HARD TOP. THIS MADE THIS RIDE STAND ALONE FROM OTHER CUT TOP MONTE CARLOS. :thumbsup::yes::h5::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I SAID IT ONCE,I WILL SAY IT AGUIN...EVERTHING BETTER TOP LESS ??? HERE A OLD PIC I FOUND ON ANOTHER FORM


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 423892
> i had to put my Monte under the knife


:uh:YOUR HOLLYWOOD TOP IS CLEAN. :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Skim said:


> big moon roofs in those look tuff!


Yup...yup....flaked out roof with a 42" moonroof


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here was my 80 in 98.

triple gold roadster d's, 3 reds pumps, chain bridge and a shitting ass 267 CID









i think this body style is the only car that can get away with having a cut off roof.


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

:dunno:


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

Cause that's the Shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BECAUSE THEY ARE THROW AWAYS


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's my 78 project.gna have the moonroof done before it gets repainted


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Here's my 78 project.gna have the moonroof done before it gets repainted


 REMEMBER HOMIE ,,,WHEN U START DOING UR SUNROOF ''PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN..:thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

a real chop top;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> REMEMBER HOMIE ,,,WHEN U START DOING UR SUNROOF ''PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN..:thumbsup:


Hahaha....that's right...already looking into it.i got some ideas,just need to start saving the funds to make it happen


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Hahaha....that's right...already looking into it.i got some ideas,just need to start saving the funds to make it happen


 I'VE BEEN THINKING OF DOING A SUNROOF 2 OR A SLIDDING RAG TOP ??? BUT I JUST DID ALL MY INTERIOR ......


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

CREEPIN said:


> Skim I traded for this car. I took this guys word that is was a decent car. I found it was lacking a lot of things that this guy forgot to tell me. I had to go looking for parts that he forgot to put on the car. lol.... I'm not into these cars you know me I'm into Impalas. If this one was done right it might not be that bad. I don't have any parts for this car. So I went junk yard to yard to get some parts. The guy from Colorado that was trying to build this car came up short on this build. Not a good thing if you can't finish the car right others will see that quality .


 WHAT DID U TRADE FOR ??? AND HOW FAR DID U HAVE 2 DRIVE 2 GET IT ???


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I'VE BEEN THINKING OF DOING A SUNROOF 2 OR A SLIDDING RAG TOP ??? BUT I JUST DID ALL MY INTERIOR ......


Sunroof....sliding rags are for euros and mini trucks IMO...everyone just needs to build there ride the way they want.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I HAVE A EURO FRONT END ,DOSE THAT COUNT ??? LOL :rofl:...ARE U PLANNING ON DOING IT UR SELF OR TAKING IT 2 A SHOP ???


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I HAVE A EURO FRONT END ,DOSE THAT COUNT ??? LOL :rofl:...ARE U PLANNING ON DOING IT UR SELF OR TAKING IT 2 A SHOP ???


Maybe a shop,but a homie of mine knows someone who can do it.


----------



## LARGO15201904 (Jul 11, 2012)

i love the look! kinda like a running rabbit or the impala logo.think ima go toppless when the time is right. is there a subject on here on how to brace the body? cause the last thing i want is buckled quarters.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

I've seen that hopper around here In Denver..real nice ride


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

CREEPIN said:


> I made a big mistake trusting this guy on his explaination of this car. I let him look at mine before he made the trade and told him everthing I new about my car. I unfortunately wasn't around to check his car. He took mine and when I got a chance to see this car. It was far from his opinion of his car. He had a chance to at least complete the hydraulics that he said it had but didn't. I got a turkey pan full of hydraulic parts. I fix the hydraulics and put things back on the car that he forgot to put. I had a new exhaust installed to replace the ones falling off. Good thing I didn't go get this car cause I would have passed up on this one. He got a green cutlass hopper from me that I paid $5000 for it. If you see it hopping in Colorado just know he might forget he traded for it. I like to ask him what can he remember. Its a shame Mike burned people to get his interest. Lesson learned, it just ruins it for the good guys that trade.:facepalm:
> 
> DAMMM, SORRY 2HEAR THAT HOMIE...I THINK WE ALL BEEN DOWN THAT ROAD,I KNOW I HAVE ! ONLY GOOD THING IS THAT ITS A LESSON LEARN...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CREEPIN said:


> Skim I traded for this car. I took this guys word that is was a decent car. I found it was lacking a lot of things that this guy forgot to tell me. I had to go looking for parts that he forgot to put on the car. lol.... I'm not into these cars you know me I'm into Impalas. If this one was done right it might not be that bad. I don't have any parts for this car. So I went junk yard to yard to get some parts. The guy from Colorado that was trying to build this car came up short on this build. Not a good thing if you can't finish the car right others will see that quality .


I figured you did homie I know you are a tri five - impala guy. It doesnt look too bad actually looks better than the usual cut offs. Sorry to hear what happened homie because I know u are always dead on with your descriptions when ever u sell a car.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I can dig it!! :nicoderm:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

THIS RIDE IS DOPE.... NICE JOB ON THE BUILD.......:thumbsup:


817.TX. said:


> I can dig it!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> I can dig it!! :nicoderm:


Looks good.i think it would look better with door and quarter interior panels.just my opinion.it is done right...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

CREEPIN said:


> THIS RIDE IS DOPE.... NICE JOB ON THE BUILD.......:thumbsup:





78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looks good.i think it would look better with door and quarter interior panels.just my opinion.it is done right...


Not mine just one that is local!! Sho does look good tho!! :nicoderm:


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Here's my 78 project.gna have the moonroof done before it gets repainted


Whats up Chuck:wave:? You still have this baby?


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> I can dig it!! :nicoderm:


Looks good hommie, different i like it:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

jose luis said:


> Whats up Chuck:wave:? You still have this baby?


I sure do.....I have a lot of stuff for it.just need extra funds to start all the body mods,get the moonroof and have it painted...


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

this is Pepe i had went to check out your ride when you were selling it, well good luck hope it comes out good bro


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I thought so.how have u been?yeah...if all goes well it will be alright.not a show winner,just a nice cruiser


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I thought so.how have u been?yeah...if all goes well it will be alright.not a show winner,just a nice cruiser


:thumbsup: thats what i'm working on again, 78 body is getting preped right now


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

jose luis said:


> :thumbsup: thats what i'm working on again, 78 body is getting preped right now


Nice....looks like these montes are start to come out more and more....


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

they sure are


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

It's a monte life


----------

